# Proper Grip/Bow Canting



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I have been stretching my shooting out to 80-90 yards and am finding my groups "walking" left/right. I think it's because I'm canting the bow because of my grip. So if you can critique my grip i would really appreciate it. I feel like my hand might be a little high on the grip and my thumb is out of place but I don't know. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

It appears to me that your forearm is coming into your hand at quite an angle (from low to the wrist). That suggests that you have a LOT of bend in your elbow. The grip looks OK from your pictures but as I say, it looks like your bow arm is bent way too much. That COULD really affect your shot. Need to see more of your bow arm to be sure.

Arne


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmmm Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Try to put as little palm on the grip as you can.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe try touching finger tip to thumb tip. It is kinda like having multiple anchor points it forces your hand to be in a consistent position. If you are not getting grip contact on the nonthumb side of your life line I am not sure what else you can do other than check your level each shot.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

My bow arm is pretty bent because my DL is a little short but its maxed out. Not much I can do about that as far as I know. Moebow, would it help if I gripped the bow lower? as in move my hand down the grip?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Too short of a draw length can lead to inconsistency like this. I would just go buy an Experience!:smile:


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't think I'd recommend that from what I can see. Your bow hand is in pretty good position, a coach could refine it a bit, but I really don't think that is your main problem. If your bow is maxed out for draw length, it may be time to change the draw length of your bow if you can. New modules?? As I say, IF what I suspect is true, a very bent bow arm will greatly contribute to inconsistencies and especially at longer ranges. IF your bow is inhibiting good form, it MAY not show at shorter distances but will really affect long distance. Other compound coaches may very well have a different opinion but again, from what I see in the pictures, I'd concern myself with your bow arm. More pictures showing your "whole" form might change the suggestion.

Arne


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

wacker stacker said:


> Too short of a draw length can lead to inconsistency like this. I would just go buy an Experience!:smile:


Ive given it very serious thought.... but my wallet stopped that thought train pretty quick. 

I really only notice inconsistencies at longer ranges. I will put up a pic of my whole form when my cameraman gets home. Does Bowtech offer separate draw mods?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Here is a full shot.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

YoungGun,

I don't know if Bowtech offers modules that will help with draw length -- just not familiar with them. 

I hate to say until you can better your form (whether it is just how you learned, an equipment limitation or a combination of both) you will struggle at those longer distances you are trying for. That bow arm is way too bent to give you any stability at all.

Arne


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There is a lot right about your form. I don't think that the L/R groups are from your bow hand. There are a couple of things that I see. One that jumps out at me is how much string you have against your face. Just a tiny bit of difference in face muscle tension or if you turn your head even a tiny bit, you will push the arrow one way or the other, certainly enough to see it at 90 yards. You may be able to correct this by straightening your bow arm or you may need to shorten your bow's DL, but the less face contact with the string, the better. 

This is why short ATA bows are so difficult to get to fit archers. They end up with too much face contact or the archer can't get their nose on the string or the archer has to tilt his head so far forward that balance is effected. Sorry , rant off.

While your bow hand looks pretty good, just a tiny bit of excess hand tension can have an affect. However, that usually results in high or low shots.

Another thing that causes L/R groups is inconsistent or unbalanced tension while pulling through the shot. If you execute with a push/pull, it's very easy to do it differently from shot to shot. A lot of archers can do it the same every time, but it often fails you at times of increased tension. It's something that you should be aware of and work to keep it consistent.

Equipment is not often the problem, but at long ranges, your arrows can make a diference. Try lighter and heavier points to adjust the dynamic spine. Nock tuning and group tuning can also shrink your groups at longer range. 

A couple of little things: move your feet a little further apart. It will give you a more solid base. Flatten the back of your release hand. It reduces tension there.

Hope this helps. Let us know how it works out,
Allen


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

You might need a Cpxl! You can get 31" out of a Experience and keep a decent draw cycle but I would assume your current Cpx is drawing about 30.5" since most of the OD Binarys run long as it looks pretty short.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks long to me but its only from your bent arm. I'm guessing your doing that to get the string on your nose on that short bow? I know when I shoot my brother in laws insanity at my proper draw length the string won't touch my nose. fletchings shouldnt really be to your face. nock of the arrow should be under your eye. It is a good inch past again cause the bent bow arm. 
I'd say ditch the string on the nose throw a kisser on it and push that bow arm out and I think your shooting would improve.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Was the camera guy standing perpendicular to the arrow when they took the pic?
If so, it appears you are leaning back a bit. center of neck (spine) is a good bit behind the belt buckle.
Its like your leaning back, but bending the bow arm to get the string back there.

Search some nuts&bolts threads for tips on verifying your posture


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

Yes you can get draw mods for most Bowtech models. However....your DL seems a bit LONG if you ask me. You're leaning back a bit so that tells me the DL is long. You may take up that extra length by pushing your bow hand out just a bit more. By doing so you'll take a weak point ( bent elbow) out of the equation. Any time you put a " hinge" where there should be solid bone, you'll wind up with inconsistencies. Another thing that may be causing the left to right issues is your quiver. Try taking it off and see what happens. If that helps to some degree and you want to keep the quiver on. Then get your bow balanced by adding some side weight ( a short stab and a little weigh will go a long way). Obviously it will have to be balanced with your quiver on. 

Remember to follow through with your form. Especially at longer yardages. Make sure your rest and sight are set at center shot as well. You may find you have to move your rest slightly left or right too. It's at the longer yardages that the real devil in the details lives.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

If you anchored a little farther back I bet we could take an ear off. Look at the comparison of your body position (draw arm, anchor etc…) and the one in the other pic.
Emulate.

Kind of hard to tell you what to do till we get your form right.


View attachment 1729599
=CONFIG]1729598[/ATTACH]


----------

